# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  اللقاء التفاكري (للاهميه نرجو الحرص علي الدخول)

## قنوان

*:bsm:
يدعو منبر مريخاب اون لاين اداريي واعضاء المنتدي للقاء التعارف والتفاكر الذي تقرر قيامه يوم السبت الثالث من ابريل القادم تمام الثالثه والنصف ظهرا وسيتم تحديد المكان لاحقا
علي الراغبين في الحضور التوقيع ووضع ارقام الهواتف
حواء المريخ حاضره في الموعد انشاء الله 
هناك بشر كالؤلؤ النفيس صحبتهم شرف رفقتهم امان وكلمتهم ضمان والتواصل معهم حق واهمالهم محال 
تواصلك يعني صميم مريخيتك
معا من اجل سودان المريخ
:wrd:
*

----------


## قنوان

*ملحق
ستقوم الاداره بالاتصال بالراغبين في الحضور وسيتم التنسيق بخصوص  المكان
*

----------


## ثابت محمد الجاك

*قنوان 
أيتها العاتكة الحمراء 
قلوبنا معكم وإن غابت الأجساد 

وفقكم الله
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*قنوان...كل التحية لك...
نحييكم من البعد...و زى ما قلنا مدونا بالصور طااااااااازجه...

*

----------


## ibrahim s

*ياريت بس غيروا الزمن
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عندما ينادي منادي سودان المريخ
من منبر من منابره (اون لاين)
وبواسطة زهرة من بستانه
فهل يملك افريكانو غير تلبية النداء
أختي قنوان
هذا توقيعي علي دفتر الحضور
انشاء الله
0912330409
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حضوووووووور انشالله

*

----------


## az3d

*بالتويق يا شباب ومعاكم بالقلب والروح وربنا يجمعنا دايما 

جدعة:
افريكانو وايهاب كنتو غاطسين وين انتو الاتنين؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

بالتويق يا شباب ومعاكم بالقلب والروح وربنا يجمعنا دايما 

جدعة:
افريكانو وايهاب كنتو غاطسين وين انتو الاتنين؟؟؟



بنجهز ليوم السبت يا ابوالسعود
دايرين نطلع حاجة تشرفكم وتشرف الحضور
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

بنجهز ليوم السبت يا ابوالسعود
دايرين نطلع حاجة تشرفكم وتشرف الحضور







أنا كنت في بحري .. بس افريكانو ده قال كان في الحلاق
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هوووووووووووووووووي في شنو ... 

ربنا يوفقكم ان شاء الله معاكم بمشاعرنا ....
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

هوووووووووووووووووي في شنو ... 

ربنا يوفقكم ان شاء الله معاكم بمشاعرنا ....



مشاعر حسن بدوي
:ANSmile26:
...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

مشاعر حسن بدوي
:ansmile26:
...



دي منو دي ...
يازول انا بعرف (مشاعر) طارق حامد ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

دي منو دي ...
يازول انا بعرف (مشاعر) طارق حامد ...



من الاسكلا وحلا 
مشاعرنا ومشاعركم سالت 
هنالك بالاسكلا
:wrd:
...
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

لك الشكر استاذنا احمد الحبر
تخريمه
لازم تشحن الموبايل لانو الما جا لازم يسمعنا صوتو 


:ANSmile24:



يعني نغني ليكم ولا شنو ؟!!!:big:
جاهزين مويه ونور بس انتو اعملوا رنه!!

*

----------

